# Weather Channel or Soap Opera Channel



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I cant be the only one wh thinks this. The Weather Channel used to be a good placeto catch the forecast and every ten minutes see the radar. It seems now they are trying to convince us all that certain proffessions are more important than others. You cant even get the weather forecast for hours at atime. These shows just show people "doing thier jobs" like everyone else does. It would be nice if they did thiers and give us the weather. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

AMEN BROTHER!!!! If they feel the need to have "specials" then have a weather channel2 and run those and other intrest programming.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I miss the "Local on the Eights". I could turn it on and listen knowing the local forecast would be on in less than ten minutes.
Now it is more like Local on the Eight Hour.

Morning jabber talk show host type setting is not getting it done for me.
They have up and gone communist on me.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Booty show.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

We call it the "Weather Drama Channel". They're just using the FUD Factor (Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt) to draw attention. We no longer watch them.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, It's gotten real crappy and Vol is right. I use the 6am weather on local tv and my smart phone each and every morning. Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You can still use the weather channel for predicted local weather in your areas. If your provider is DirecTV, go to NewsMix and to the weather channel , wait a few seconds for the notice to show on the top right of the screen and than click on the red circular button on the remote. With your local zip code entered, you can see the weather prediction for the next few days, and even current radar for anywhere in the USA. When finished, click on the circular blue button to go back to the weather channel full picture and back to NewsMix. One no longer has to watch the performers or wait for local on the 8s. I agree this may not be as good as things like Intellicast and others.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I have never cared for the weather channel much. I don't think they do a very good job on local weather . When you having nothing but weather you have to dramatize to get some veiwers . I think my local TV stations do better. On the net I like http://www.wunderground.com/


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Have to agree Mike about the booty. I have often thought that if they get the forecast wrong then like poker, an article of clothing comes off. But then again I have been called a pervert before .


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

vhaby, How do you do the newsmix thing? I cant get my remote to do anything. Thanks Steve


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That would be like truth or dare for the weather channel, I like that....as long as its not jim Cantore.....not waiting to see him bail out of one of those hurricane hunters into the eye with nothing on, but I'm sure they would make him wear one of those stupid blue rain jackets....


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Dont forget his goggles.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, how could I forget theme damned goggles........nice point


----------

